# Adelaide



## It's Snake Pliskin (17 January 2009)

What is Adelaide like to live in? Is the downtown area reasonably supplied with apartments and inner city living facilities? And what is the transportation like?


----------



## gordon2007 (17 January 2009)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> What is Adelaide like to live in? Is the downtown area reasonably supplied with apartments and inner city living facilities? And what is the transportation like?




I think you could find several different answers depending on each persons needs and wants. 

Personally, I think it's just fine. There is everything you could want. In the cdb there is plenty of public transport as well as to other areas. There is a plethora of restaurants and shops of all kind available. Apartments are plentiful and they are building heaps more as we speak.

If you want late night shopping though that could be a bit of an issue. We don't have Krispy kreme, but I'm of the firm believe that the doughnut shop at citi cross is far better anyway. 

But then again, would a doughnut be a deal breaker?


----------



## brettc4 (17 January 2009)

I agree with Gordon.

I live about 20 Km NE of Adelaide, a place called Wynn Vale, in peak hour traffic it takes 45 minutes to drive, and if I need to catch the bus, the O-bahn gets me there in about the same time.  About 25 minutes on a weekend.

As godron said, they are building a number of new apartment complexs in the city and there are some great restaurants along both Gougar and Rundle streets.

If you want night clubs, it's not really the place to be.

The beach isn't far away, but that the case for most major cities in Oz.

And with the Tour down under, and Clipsal right in the city, during those times it quite busy and happening, but then it is fairly peasceful the rest of the year.

Brett


----------



## rustyheela (17 January 2009)

and dont forget 1 hours drive, and you are in red wine heaven either in the barossa valley, Mclaren vale, or a further few hours on a weekend trip to the mighty coonawarra, and we also have Australias best beer in Coopers pale ale, and sparkling ale!! As mentioned there is a fair bit of apartment space available inner city or glenelg and as mentioned about Wynn vale, most suburbs Nort, South, East & west travelling time to city by car would be 1hr max. from the further outer suburbs, less closer to city. I live in Athelstone in the North east suburbs and could be in the city in 25 -30mins


----------



## prawn_86 (17 January 2009)

If you guys want to discuss travel feel free to check out the link in my sig for a dedicated travel forum. Im from Adel so there is quite a bit of into about SA on there.

I like Adel, its a bit quiet at times though, but summer is a real festival time of year with heaps of different events.


----------



## Sean K (17 January 2009)

Adelaide's that place on the way to Alice Springs isn't it?


----------



## nomore4s (17 January 2009)

kennas said:


> Adelaide's that place on the way to Alice Springs isn't it?




lol, spoken like a true Vic.

All I know about Adelaide is the water tastes like s**t and thier footy teams suck:


----------



## Smurf1976 (17 January 2009)

I've never lived there but have visited several times and overall I'd rate it pretty highly. In short, Adelaide has _most_ of the things the bigger cities have without the hassles.

If you look at places larger and smaller then it's like this. 

Sydney - has everything as far as Australian cities are concerned. That's the good side. But the bad side, for many, is that for practical purposes you're stuck in a city 24/7 - it's just not that easy getting out of the place. But of course if you want the big city environment and everything it has then getting out of the place may not be such an issue (though many do seem to tire of the whole city thing eventually). And you'd better like traffic jams and overcrowded trains too, unless you don't need to travel into the city for work. Live there if you like cities and the things they have. Don't live there if you like going for walks in the bush and getting home early enough to do something before the day is over.

Hobart - Has some of the things that big cities have but certainly not everything. And much of what it does have is on a smaller scale - for example the largest nightclub fits 600 people (and is a long way short of big city standards) and the tallest building is 17 stories. But the big plus, for many, is the natural environment - it's quite possible to walk from the city centre to the bush and back in an afternoon. Live there for the lifestyle if you aren't into big cities but still want access to many of the things cities have. Don't live there if you want big nightclubs and the fast pace city lifestyle in general.  

So Adelaide's inbetween and quite a nice place in my opinion. Just about all of the city things but you can still get out of the place fairly easily and you don't have the 2 hour commutes and similar city problems. Nightlife isn't spectacular but it's good enough once you're over the novelty of spending your nights hopping from club to club (though they do have some clubs that are OK, it's just that there aren't too many of them unlike Sydney etc).

The tap water is safe to drink but it sure doesn't taste too good which is one negative. And the weather is another one for some people - it's quite cool in Winter (no snow but you'll need a heater at home) but they get some seriously hot days (but not every day - it varies a lot from day to day) during Summer. The humidity is generally low (unlike, say, Brisbane) which makes it more comfortable despite the heat, but it's still damn hot at times and it often stays hot all night.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (18 January 2009)

Thanks for the replies everyone. Definately not interested in clubs or bars, but parks, city streets with shops and decent transport are a must.


----------



## tech/a (18 January 2009)

*Snake*.

Come over and have a look.
I'm 40K out on the beach in a suburb called Moana.
5k from Mc Claren Vale (wine district).

Private mail me and if we have a vacant Apartment on the Espy at the time you wish to come we will put you up for half price.


----------



## prawn_86 (18 January 2009)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone. Definately not interested in clubs or bars, but parks, city streets with shops and decent transport are a must.




The public transport is pretty good, but depends where your leaving from. The botanic gardens are large and well kept.

Check out the travel forum for a bit more info


----------



## nunthewiser (18 January 2009)

where is this adelaide place you speak of ?


----------



## Smurf1976 (18 January 2009)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone. Definately not interested in clubs or bars, but parks, city streets with shops and decent transport are a must.



Adelaide's going to be pretty close to perfect for you then. The whole CBD is surrounded (literally) by parks and there's plenty of shops in the city and at the suburban shopping centres. 

As for transport, I've only visited not lived there so my experience is somewhat limited, but public transport was perfectly adequate when I used it. The trains seem a bit old compared to other Australian cities but they are good enough and got me from A to B on time. The buses and roads seemed fine too, some occasional heavy traffic during the commuter rush but I didn't encounter any serious delays etc.


----------



## Sean K (18 January 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> where is this adelaide place you speak of ?



They play a game of cricket there once a year, I am told.....

Other than that, they produce an earthy wine ....

And now the Army is going to turn them into what it should have been years ago..... 

A tank live fire range....


----------



## nunthewiser (18 January 2009)

kennas said:


> They play a game of cricket there once a year, I am told.....
> 
> Other than that, they produce an earthy wine ....
> 
> ...




 I thought it must have been a suburb of ST kilda

nirvana they say


----------



## Judd (18 January 2009)

Spent a week in Adelaide in early December 2008.  I like the place.  Easy to get around and easy to get to the beach - rather odd as it appeared that most younger people preferred spending heaps of money (parent's money probably) at the BeachHouse at Glenelg when there was an absolutely delightful free beach just behind the place.

If visiting for a few days get a hire car.  The taxi drivers suck.  Have no idea of any place beyond North Terrace.

Great museums and gallerys.  Attended the Hans Hysen exhibition; inexpensive entry $12 for a totally stunning event.  

China town a must.  Wonderful food and atmosphere.

The only thing seemingly against Adelaide is that once the CBD closes down, outside that area you would think you were in the back of beyond.  Dead. Totally.

Having said that there is enough in the way of resturants, etc in Adelaide and North Adelaide to keep one interested - at our level at least.

As for the "poor" water; get used to it.  Will not kill you.  Just don't waste it.


----------



## Trembling Hand (18 January 2009)

Adelaide!! LOL I split with my long term partner just so I didn't have to spend another Xmas there :bad:


:run:


----------



## SM Junkie (18 January 2009)

I remember the tap water being brown when I was a kid, so there has been a lot of improvement but I still wouldn't drink it.

My family are Barossa people so I visit regularly and I still love the old charm of those country towns. I really love exploring the Adelaide Hills, some places are just magnificent.  Then there is the Murray River, we had an old shack and I have the best memories of summer holidays spent there and it's only 45 mins from the Barossa.  

The great thing about Adelaide is that it is not over populated, so getting around is fairly easy, there is lots to do and real estate is still very affordable (I've been researching).  

The major down side has been employment opportunities and I don't think this has improved.


----------



## Trembling Hand (18 January 2009)

SM Junkie said:


> The great thing about Adelaide is that it is not over populated, so getting around is fairly easy, there is lots to do and real estate is still very affordable (I've been researching).




Ya sure about that. from what I have seen its the most spread out "city" in Oz especially when you consider the population to Sydney or Melbourne.


----------



## Smurf1976 (18 January 2009)

SM Junkie said:


> I remember the tap water being brown when I was a kid, so there has been a lot of improvement but I still wouldn't drink it.



I've drunk some every time I've been there. It hasn't killed me yet and I'm getting used to it now. Agreed that it's not great, but I wouldn't avoid living there just because of the water. It's fine for washing in etc and you could just get a filter for drinking water if you wanted to.


----------



## Smurf1976 (18 January 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> Ya sure about that. from what I have seen its the most spread out "city" in Oz especially when you consider the population to Sydney or Melbourne.



Spread out certainly, but it's easy to get around. That's very different to Sydney and Melbourne when even at 7am there is enough traffic to cause queues on the major roads. Those who don't live in larger cities wouldn't have left home at that time...


----------



## Trembling Hand (18 January 2009)

Smurf1976 said:


> Spread out certainly, but it's easy to get around. That's very different to Sydney and Melbourne when even at 7am there is enough traffic to cause queues on the major roads. Those who don't live in larger cities wouldn't have left home at that time...




Yep I guess so but then that's why I live in Richmond. 10 min walk to CBD. 1:20 drive to a surf beach


----------



## Smurf1976 (18 January 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> Yep I guess so but then that's why I live in Richmond. 10 min walk to CBD. 1:20 drive to a surf beach



Richmond is only 10 minutes walk to the Melbourne CBD? I wish I'd know that - I spent far longer than that making sure I got the right train, waiting for it to arrive and so on.


----------



## CoffeeKing (18 January 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> I thought it must have been a suburb of ST kilda




LOL, 
Been there a couple of times early 90's easy to get around then and yep,
Good old Barossa hospitality you can't beat
Don't mind the place, could never get over the "7 ounce" beer


----------



## SM Junkie (18 January 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> Ya sure about that. from what I have seen its the most spread out "city" in Oz especially when you consider the population to Sydney or Melbourne.




I wouldn't say that, I think Perth is more spread out than Adelaide.  The traffic is also very heavy so you have to time your trips to avoid peak hour.  We have had no problems navigating around Adelaide in peak hour.


----------



## nunthewiser (18 January 2009)

CoffeeKing said:


> LOL,
> Been there a couple of times early 90's easy to get around then and yep,
> Good old Barossa hospitality you can't beat
> Don't mind the place, could never get over the "7 ounce" beer




I could never get used to that swamp water of a beer they call "west end"


----------



## nunthewiser (18 January 2009)

enjoyed living in port wakefield 90 km north


enjoyed living in glenelg


enjoyed leaving

for ME it is a good place to visit once in a while but buggared if i,d live there for any length of time again


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (19 January 2009)

tech/a said:


> *Snake*.
> 
> Come over and have a look.
> I'm 40K out on the beach in a suburb called Moana.
> ...




Thanks Tech.
That is a very kind thing to propose. If I end up going there I'll be sure to message. 

Cheers..


----------



## wayneL (19 January 2009)

The great thing about Adelaide is that although you might not live longer, it seems like it.

An afternoon there seems like a week.

A week seems like a month.

A month seems like... an eternity. :

Fortunately the woobla is top notch.  (SA beer is absolute swill though)


----------



## noirua (19 January 2009)

Smurf1976 said:


> I've drunk some every time I've been there. It hasn't killed me yet and I'm getting used to it now. Agreed that it's not great, but I wouldn't avoid living there just because of the water. It's fine for washing in etc and you could just get a filter for drinking water if you wanted to.



Wikipedia has spoken about Aussie water and that is that:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_supply_and_sanitation_in_Australia


----------



## arco (19 January 2009)

Its a great city (designed by Colonel William Light).

I've spent many happy times in Adelaide, and I would have no hesitation living there permanently. If fact I would be living there now but for a twist of fate.  Its definitely one of may favorite Aussie cities.

I was on the last Ansett Airlines flight into Adelaide the evening they went bust. We had no food, but the air hostesses managed to find all sorts of goodies, including wines, sparkling champagnes, rtc, which they dished out out freely. The captain came on and made a tear filled speech. I sat wondering if there was enough fuel in the tanks to get us to the airport.


----------



## Ashsaege (19 January 2009)

Adelaide is great. So easy to get from one end to the other.
Living in Adelaide is 'heaps good' because there would be 2 degrees of separation between everyone - everyone knows everyone.

The summers can get very hot and dry... but luckily we have awesome beaches and the river murray.

I had a tour around melbourne on the weekend and was glad i didnt have to drive! I would have ended up going around in circles! tho i quite like Melbourne too, and i'd like to live there now while im young, but i'd rather settle in Adelaide later on.


----------



## white_goodman (19 January 2009)

its the strongest commercial property market in australia atm in terms of rental growth and vacancy rates


----------



## Agentm (19 January 2009)

is it far from melbourne? 

i never heard of adelaide until this thread, sounds like a cool place..

are they religious there?


----------



## Boggo (19 January 2009)

Agentm said:


> is it far from melbourne?




Not that far really, because of its proximity a rubber manufacturing plant in Adelaide that just won a contract to supply an extra large rubber hose to Melbourne. It has to be pushed up Port Phillip Bay to Melbourne, something to do with giving Australia an enema apparently


----------



## sinner (19 January 2009)

Supply and price of Cannabis in Adelaide is also only possibly rivalled by NNSW.


----------



## julius (19 January 2009)

Farmers Union Iced Coffee is surely the single best thing about S.A.


----------



## Ashsaege (19 January 2009)

julius said:


> Farmers Union Iced Coffee is surely the single best thing about S.A.




well they are the single best thing about SA in the morning... but at night Coopers Pale Ale has always gone down just as well.
The 2 go together.

A good old lamb/chicken combination Yiros (it aint called a kebab or souvlaki!) goes well in the period between your last coopers and your first farmers union.


----------



## Boggo (19 January 2009)

Ashsaege said:


> A good old lamb/chicken combination Yiros (it aint called a kebab or souvlaki!) goes well in the period between your last coopers and your first farmers union.




After about 4 hours in the back bar of The Grand (The parachute club = most go there for their last jump :jerry ) then a garlic lamb Yiros and a Farmers Union iced coffee from Macris on Jetty Road... hog heaven  :kebab


----------



## glenn_r (19 January 2009)

I've heard they just bottle the Murray River water, add gas and call it Southwark Beer (speeling?), went to a conference / piss up in Glenelg last year not a bad joint good food and wine, a few nice boats in the new marina next door to the hotel and they even have friendly taxi drivers that speak english, know where their going and don't rip you off.


----------



## prawn_86 (19 January 2009)

Nah you have to have an AB on o'connell st in North Adelaide. So bad yet so good....


----------



## Gundini (19 January 2009)

Judd said:


> As for the "poor" water; get used to it.  Will not kill you.  Just don't waste it.




Who gives a toss anyway, just by spring water to bath in, and drink Beer and Fine Wine!


----------



## sammy84 (19 January 2009)

Doesn't David Hicks live in Adelaide? He is normally a good judge of places to stay....:


----------



## Prospector (19 January 2009)

nomore4s said:


> lol, spoken like a true Vic.
> 
> All I know about Adelaide is the water tastes like s**t and thier footy teams suck:




Yeah I guess back to back premierships in the first 10 years of operation is quite sucky, isn't it!

David Hicks lives in NSW I think


----------



## nomore4s (19 January 2009)

Prospector said:


> Yeah I guess back to back premierships in the first 10 years of operation is quite sucky, isn't it!




lol, we have a bite: 

They could win the next 5 in a row and I would still think they suck.


----------



## gordon2007 (19 January 2009)

sammy84 said:


> Doesn't David Hicks live in Adelaide? He is normally a good judge of places to stay....:




He has never lived in Adelaide! He has lived in South Australia but not adelaide.


----------



## sammy84 (19 January 2009)

gordon2007 said:


> He has never lived in Adelaide! He has lived in South Australia but not Adelaide.




Turns out he doesn't live there anymore, but was born in Adelaide;
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Hicks

I'm sure it wasn't Adelaide that made him a terrorist


----------



## gordon2007 (19 January 2009)

sammy84 said:


> Turns out he doesn't live there anymore, but was born in Adelaide;
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Hicks
> 
> I'm sure it wasn't Adelaide that made him a terrorist




I wouldn't call Salisbury Park Adelaide. It's much further north. But I'm just being pedantic.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (19 January 2009)

i wouldnt live in any other  aussie city,but i guess your biased to wherever 
you grow up.

if only it would rain here a little more often.


----------



## cogs (19 January 2009)

> Adelaide!! LOL I split with my long term partner just so I didn't have to spend another Xmas there




Thought you liked cycling TH?

Adelaide has this lil ol cycle race at the moment, think it's called 'The Tour Down under'?

Adelaide Hills, voted tenth best (all round) location in the country to live.

Can turn into a bit of a ghost town on long weekends due to restrictive trading hrs and can get damn hot in summer.


----------



## CoffeeKing (19 January 2009)

Snowtown... bodies in the barrels
  how far is that from Adelaide?

(some program just on TV about it, just caught the ending)


----------



## CoffeeKing (19 January 2009)

julius said:


> Farmers Union Iced Coffee is surely the single best thing about S.A.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (20 January 2009)

snowtowns about 1.5hrs north on hwy 1.

a couple of weeks after they found the "bodies in the barrels" my
brother and i got our trailer defected in the early hours of the morning
for not having tail lights,right by snowtown we decided to sleep in the car 
till sun-up,as we woke we noticed we had slept directly in front of the 
building were the bodies were.


----------



## Boggo (20 January 2009)

cogs said:


> Thought you liked cycling TH?
> 
> Adelaide has this lil ol cycle race at the moment, think it's called 'The Tour Down under'?




138,000 spectators at the first event on Sunday evening, not a bad, better than most footy finals.

Actually in all fairness to Adelaide, it has by far the best bike path network of any city in Aus.
http://www.transport.sa.gov.au/personal_transport/bike_direct/maps.asp



> Adelaide Hills, voted tenth best (all round) location in the country to live.



I live in them there hills, just gets a bit cold in winter.
We just need some rain now though.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (20 January 2009)

i ride along linear park from paradise to henley beach about once a fortnight
always a nice ride,seems to get longer as i get older,might buy an electric bike.

saw the cycling on sunday night,yeah huge crowd i had to do a bit of push and
shove to get close enough to see.


----------



## tech/a (20 January 2009)

Ok guys enough!!

Let em believe its the last place on earth you'd want to live!


----------



## wayneL (20 January 2009)

tech/a said:


> Ok guys enough!!
> 
> Let em believe its the last place on earth you'd want to live!




No one would believe that! Everyone knows there are worse places, Zimbabwe, Somalia, Burma etc. :


----------



## Sean K (20 January 2009)

wayneL said:


> No one would believe that! Everyone knows there are worse places, Zimbabwe, Somalia, Burma etc. :



I'm not sure if the Burmese would be happy with that nasty slur!


----------



## wayneL (20 January 2009)

kennas said:


> I'm not sure if the Burmese would be happy with that nasty slur!



Humble apologies to Burma.


----------



## robert toms (20 January 2009)

I am going to watch the travelling circus..tour down under...at 1pm....five minutes there and five minutes home...and five minutes for the circus.
The riders pass in moments but the travelling circus of media,police and assorted officials is more interesting.
I live in the Adelaide hills now and say.. who would get excited about living in any city?Our water is very drinkable (filtered and treated)
I liked Brisbane when it had trams...so different to southern cities ...wooden buildings everywhere.
Like the difference between Singapore and Bangkok.Who would pick Singapore?
Carn the Crows...get rid of some of those financial bludger, basket-case teams in Victoria.They are not viable.


----------



## BillyIdol (10 February 2009)

Being a migrant to Adelaide and having not lived in any other Oz city, I love the pace of Adelaide.  Not too fast, not too slow.  It is big enough to be exciting and yet, small enough to know people.

(and while I'm here, I would love to meet other Adelaide-based shareholders to meet up and talk, discuss ideas etc.... thanks for replying Prawn_86).

But what really sucks is that we get a handful of AGMs if we're lucky and the 'round-robin' of some bigger companies when they grace us with their presence, which means travelling to another city outside these times.  Seriously, I actually like AGMs, if nothing more than to go and have a bit of fancy food ! 

For example, we'll get Adelaide-Bendigo Bank, Argo, Futuris, Beach Petroleum and Hills.  And that's it.  yee-ha.

Anyhow, we have some of the best wines here and great restaurants - Shiki, Gaucho's, Whisker's Blake, KY Chow, Grange Brasserie (beautiful breakfasts), Red Ochre, so that kind of makes up for it !


----------



## Prospector (10 February 2009)

Hey, we get the biggest of them all - Murdoch's News!
We have the best tasting and best value restaurants too - Cucina, Taste of India, Madame Wu's, Tandoori Oven...and no meal costing over $16!


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (9 September 2010)

Just curious what the arts community is like there. Is there an avant garde scene there or is it just outback sceneries and stuff like that?

How is life in Glenelg? Wild and rowdy or touristy and laidback?


----------



## Smurf1976 (10 September 2010)

Well I've finally made my mind up. 

I'll be in Adelaide in March for Soundwave festival...


----------



## Boggo (10 September 2010)

Smurf1976 said:


> Well I've finally made my mind up.
> 
> I'll be in Adelaide in March for Soundwave festival...




You won't be disappointed Smurf, major events during Feb & March.

Fringe is on from 18th Feb 2011 to 13th March 2011.
http://www.adelaidefringe.com.au/

Womadelaide is on from 11th to 14th March 2011.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WOMADelaide
http://www.womadelaide.com.au/pages/schedule

Clipsal 500 V8 cars for 3 days, dates to advised for 2011 but usually held in March.
http://www.clipsal500.com.au/

Book your accommodation early or stay somewhere along the train or tram serviced areas.
The tram is a constant free service between south of the city on South Terrace (good accomodation along Sth Tce) all the way to the Adelaide entertainment centre.
http://www.railmaps.com.au/adelaide.htm


----------



## gordon2007 (11 September 2010)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Just curious what the arts community is like there.




Check out www.arts.sa.gov.au  they are building a brand new arts centre including film and sound studio. I have some first hand knowledge and the place is awash with building works going on. I should be quite the place when all completed.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (13 September 2010)

gordon2007 said:


> Check out www.arts.sa.gov.au  they are building a brand new arts centre including film and sound studio. I have some first hand knowledge and the place is awash with building works going on. I should be quite the place when all completed.



Thanks Gordon.


----------

